# No Oysters tonight...But still a Party



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

They couldn't put the tent up at Lattitudes cuz of the wind, so no free oysters tonight. Some of us meeting lil after 6 at Hemmingways on the Boardwalk on P-Cola Beach for $1 fish tacos, awesome ones! Then headin to the SandShaker after. See you out there!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i was almost convinced to come over tonight but life got in the way.

i'm shooting for next week


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Clay i have tried to call you a couple times, am i not coool enough to talk to you?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't got any messages. If I get a call I can't answer cuz I'm on the phone or busy, if someone don't leave a message I never knew they called


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

are ya all going to Gilligans this Wed? I am going to me a friend there and I'd like to meet ya all too!


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

i'm going to try.. not sure if im working as of yet.. but need my oyster crew shot...


----------

